# Über welchen Port VPN



## Luda (9. März 2004)

Hallo über welchen Port läuft VPN(PPtP)

Danke
Luda


----------



## Radhad (9. März 2004)

TCP Port 1723, mit Suchfunktion hättest du 20 sekunden gebraucht  Also bitte nutzen.


----------

